# JSP Editor für Linux



## citizen_erased (24. Mrz 2004)

hi!

kann mir jemand einen editor unter linux empfehlen, mit dem ich komfortabel jsp-dokumente editieren kann? natürlich inklusive zuverlässiger und fehlerfreier hervorhebung des (der?) syntax.

danke,
maddin!!


----------



## Math55 (30. Mrz 2004)

mhhhhh, also ich finde jedit nicht übel. kann der aber jsp?

gruß


----------



## me.toString (30. Mrz 2004)

Also da gibt's mittlerweile glaube 'ne ganze Menge. 
Auf jeden fall JEdit (kleiner aber feiner Editor in Java). Dann kann ich auch noch Forte (heisst jetzt glaube SUN One Studio 4 ... oder so ähnlich ) ... der macht nicht nur Syntaxhervorhebung sondern erkennt auch, dass es sich im Java-Code handelt. Wenn du in einem Logic-Block bist und Objekt. eingibst, bekommst du wie bei einer Applikation die Methoden angezeigt. vielleicht kann ja Eclipse inzwischen auch so was ... oder auch JEdit ( auch ein netter Editor in Java ) ...

Probiers aus ...
viel Spass dabei !

Michael


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2004)

Also ich verwende unter Linux Netbeans der kann alles vom debuggen bis testen von JSPs der kann alles!


----------

